# Can I OverClock an Asus P4V8X-X ?



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

I am new to this - a friend gave me a pc to mend, which I did and it seemed pretty fast for something runing 256Mb RAM on XP Home.

Then something happened on reboot and something that mentioned Overclocking flashed up, which I didnt understand and it said press F1 to load bios defaults. So I did and thought no more of it - and ever since, the damn thing has been slow.

It must have been clocked before I worked on it - I would not like to give it back to him in this state.

Is there a facility to download to make this easy or is there a site specifically for this motherboard that explains in detail. I don't want to rev it RIGHT up for obvious reasons

The PS is 300W - BIOS is American Megatrends v. 2.54 - RAM is 256Mb DDR 2700

Hope this helps


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I wouldn't overclock anything with a 300w psu because the psu will probably be a crap make.

A bit more system infor would be handy like what the cpu is and what the rest of your components are plus the make and model of psu.


----------

